# Main-Lining 8 strains



## ptfarmer420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Been away for awhile but back.

Growing 7 plants now ... Trying to MainLining them all. MainLining is a training method developed by a member of other forum.

The goal is to have uniform growth on the colas. In this case will try to have 4 or 8 colas depending on the strain.

The pics for you guys:

Germination was in 23September







How they looked one week after



How they looked two weeks after



How they looked two weeks and a half after



This was 3rd week. First training for MainLining. Topped @ second node


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Be watching and eating popcorn


----------



## ptfarmer420 (Oct 23, 2012)

And it continues ...

After transplanting ...



Removal of branches @ 1st node. If wanted to keep clones they should be a little bigger 









Family picture after transplant






Training to keep it low ...


----------



## ptfarmer420 (Oct 23, 2012)

And things are looking like ...

Second topping to 4 branches



















The family pic after the second topping






The strains that i'm growing are all feminized

- Moby D1ck
- RKS
- Blueberry Gum
- Veneno
- Mandala x2
- OG Kush

Peace guys :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm here to learn. Very interesting. I have 3 of those strains in flower now -- Moby D1ck, Veneno and OG Kush. Can't wait to compare the results 

Someone said their Moby D1ck hermied on them outside, so I'm watching mine closely.

Peace


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 23, 2012)

I got moby **** to.. freebies. i was told that the moby **** hermied od.. ill be watching this one.. also got og kush as a freebie i plan on popping both next grow..  great pics and such a organized grow thread.. looks like theres alot to be learned here.. 

Aloha
Squidy :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking Good pt. glad your back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2012)

Good to see you back!

Just curious what the benefits to doing this are as opposed to something like lollipopping fimming which also gives uniform colas?  They are at 30 days now?  How long are you going to veg them before popping into 12/12?


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 23, 2012)

Just when we thought we were rid of you!


----------



## ptfarmer420 (Oct 23, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm here to learn. Very interesting. I have 3 of those strains in flower now -- Moby D1ck, Veneno and OG Kush. Can't wait to compare the results
> 
> Someone said their Moby D1ck hermied on them outside, so I'm watching mine closely.
> 
> Peace



Thanks for the tip man ... Will chime in your journal ... If yours hermie give me a shout 



			
				SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> I got moby **** to.. freebies. i was told that the  moby **** hermied od.. ill be watching this one.. also got og kush as a  freebie i plan on popping both next grow..  great pics and such a  organized grow thread.. looks like theres alot to be learned here..
> 
> Aloha
> Squidy :48:



Almost everything that i have learned i learned here but thanks man ... You have raised the goal right now 



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Looking Good pt. glad your back.



Thanks Rose ... Glad i'm back


----------



## ptfarmer420 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Good to see you back!
> 
> Just curious what the benefits to doing this are as opposed to something like lollipopping fimming which also gives uniform colas?  They are at 30 days now?  How long are you going to veg them before popping into 12/12?



The main benefit is related to the height and uniform growth i think. I have germinated them on the rootriots on 23rd. They sprouted 25,26 and 27. Will flip them in three weeks and a half (perhaps) giving 7 weeks total veg.

Let's see how it works for me ... Thanks THG.



			
				nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Just when we thought we were rid of you!



Ahahahahh :hubba: or not :hubba:


----------

